#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Some Good Books about MATLAB for Engineers

## stubborn001

*Some Good Books about MATLAB for Engineers*

*Essential Matlab for Engineers and Scientists (Third Edition)*

http://www.filesonic.pk/file/1875895...20,2007%29.pdf

*Introduction to Matlab 7 for Engineers*

http://www.filesonic.pk/file/1876078...0Engineers.pdf

*Practical Matlab Basics for Engineers BY Misza Kalechman*

http://www.filesonic.pk/file/1875908...0Kalechman.pdf

*Dynamic simulation of Electric Machinery using MATLAB*

http://www.filesonic.pk/file/1997085...g%20MATLAB.pdf





  Similar Threads: Collection of books on Matlab(applied to Mechanical) iTS A VERY GOOD AND HELPFUL SITES FOR ENGINEERS Good evening engineers!!!!!!!! A very Good Website For engineers Matlab Tutorials for Engineers

----------


## drhvr

it is not working.

----------


## ayoush1992

file not found please reupload it..

----------


## er.shweta.jbp

hi ,

the site for downloading these files has stopped sharing ........ so kindly upload these files again.

thanks in advance  :):

----------


## reddy vivek

please upload these files again these are not working in the sites u mentioned

----------

